# Celeritadheron: my new premium cube



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 22, 2020)

So this will be a quick written review on the combination of Angstrom Celeritas, Adheron Heavy, and Lubest Pro, all of which can be bought for $19 at the cubicle.


I added this "Celeritadheron" to 4 different puzzles, the YJ YuPo V2M, the Valk 3 Elite M, the YJ MGC 4x4, and the Yuxin Little Magic Skewb. Of these 4, I felt the most difference in the YuPo, and the least in the Little Magic.


Originally, I found the YuPo's magnets to be waaaaay to strong, so i loosened the screws to help. It worked, but now it had another issue: it was popping 2/10 solves, which is not good enough. I added 1 drop of Reagent A, 2 of B, and a small amount of Lubest and Adheron Heavy. It was absolutely glorious. It was fast, smooth and controllable. I tightened the screws, and it didn't slow down at all. The magnets now felt like a perfect strength. Out of every cube i've ever tried, this is my favourite to turn.

The Skewb, on the other hand, didn't change much at all. Sure, it was slightly smoother and faster, but not by very much.

With the valk elite, I find this setup to perfectly with the clear springs, and whatever magnets you wish. I prefer clear, but the other 2 are great as well. This setup allows your Valk Elite to remain pretty tight, but still have some nice speed. It makes it even smoother than it was before, and provides a very slight gummy sound and feel.

and as for the MGC 4x4, the cube's corner-cutting doesn't compliment the setup very well, but the magnets go well. It's more controllable, so that's a plus


Overall, if you want the Celeritas setup feel, live in Europe, and don't want to spend a ridiculous amount on shipping, buy these components for KewbzUK, where you can hurry up and buy them for £11 during the sale (Celeritas half off). If you have a large lube collection, I think you should at least try it, to see what you think. I'd say adding some Weight 3 in the core would also work well.


----------

